# NCE Power Cab Thumb Wheel



## rbuschone (Jan 6, 2012)

My new Power Cab's thumb wheel for speed change has stopped functioning. I have contacted NCE and am awaiting their reply but I was wondering if anyone else has encountered this problem. Did I buy the wrong DCC system?


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I think your system is just fine, many folks have the NEC and love it. Hopefully it is something simple, good luck


----------



## Timb (Jan 7, 2012)

I have th NCE power cab DCC system and I love it, you had mentioned that it stopped working so I'm assuming that it has worked before. Or is it a new setup and it's newer "moved" your loco...does your other functions work?

The Reason I ask is it may be your Loco, when I first set up my system I put my MTH Berkshire on the track and it powered up fine, bells worked and the whistle sounded but the wheel would not move the train. After a hour or so I realized the problem was that the tender was not completely conected the the engine. Once I completely clicked it in place...presto, it worked. 

I hope this may be your issue and you get up and running. 


Tim


----------



## rbuschone (Jan 6, 2012)

No, it just flat stopped working. All 7 or 8 DCC equipped engines are the same, no response from the wheel, just the accel and decel buttons. It's most definitely hosed!


----------

